# Newest Additions



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

So I bought some new goats today
I got an almost 1 year old buck, a 2 year old bred doe, 6 doelings, and a red buckling. They are all registered with USBGA. I fun a commercial herd so these are my first registered goats.
Some pics:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice purchase!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! It was a heck of a deal that I just couldn't pass up


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

They look very nice


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

beautiful!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Most of my little herd


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

My favorite doe out of the new ones:


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats they look great


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

